# Legalizing prostitution... pros and cons



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2008)

Sparked by another thread, I am beginning a discussion of the pros and cons of legalizing prostitution.  Please treat this as the serious subject I intend it to be.

Pros:

employees and facilities can be required to meet health standards - and so can clients
employees can be protected from "rough trade"
clients can be protected from being "rolled" (paying up front for services not provided)
such services can be regulated, and taxed, by the government (okay, this could go in both categories)
madams, pimps, and other procurers would be overseen by some type of regulatory board (again, this could be both a pro and a con)
services could be legally advertised
Cons:

prices for services may drop, including the percentage earned by the prostitute
young people of either gender may be lured into prostitution (often a short-term employment) instead of completing school
brothels would attempt to provide the services desired by all of their clients - including rough treatment, underage prostitutes, etc. - and could resort to illegal means to provide such services, for higher fees
Comments?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd wonder, How well does it work in Nevada?


----------



## jamz (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd be all for it, I always thought it should be legal.  Never would actually become a customer, but I don't have a problem with other people doing it.


Did I just say "doing it"?


It would take a high risk business and make it low risk.  It would create another avenue for a person to spend money on.  The only real argument against it is a religeous one, in which sex before marriage is discouraged.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2008)

jamz said:


> I'd be all for it, I always thought it should be legal. Never would actually become a customer, but I don't have a problem with other people doing it.
> 
> 
> Did I just say "doing it"?


 
This is my way of thinking as well, legalized it Tax it and hopefully it will help in the long run. Of course I would never be a customer .


----------



## morph4me (Feb 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Sparked by another thread, I am beginning a discussion of the pros and cons of legalizing prostitution. Please treat this as the serious subject I intend it to be.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


 

I think that the cons could be addressed by the government regulations in the pro column. The pro's, I think, outweigh the cons. Like any other industry, there will be some abuses, but I think that, all in all, legalizing prostitution makes sense, especially since we're never going to stop it anyway.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Perhaps legalising brothels would go a long way to ensuring that the people who are working in them are actually there willingly. In the UK and Europe, where brothels aren't legal there is a big trade in illegal immigrants being used for prostitution, girls from Eastern Europe are traded...bought and sold.. by the brothel owners, raped and kept on drugs with their passports hidden so they don't escape. In the European countries where brothels are legalised I believe the situation is better and the girls aren't illegals.Interesting view from the UN here.
http://www.unesco.org/courier/1998_12/uk/ethique/txt1.htm


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a hard question to answer.  It would be good to see how it worked out in places where it is legal.

Two things that I will never exchange money for is software and sexual activity.  The best things in life are free, or at least do not get paid for with a cash transaction. 

People who do this are not in their right mind.  If the government says, "Okay its legal" some may say that that means "we condone it".  But, I am of the mind that government should let everyone do as they please more than not.  Less government, less laws, are the better way, in general.

I suppose I would say that on the balance, it would be better to have it be legal, but not by much.  Same with gambling for money, it causes problems for some people, but it might not be the government's job to keep everyone safe from themselves.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Feb 16, 2008)

Men have paid for sex in one way or another since the beginning of human history. Religion has made sex "evil".


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 16, 2008)

I disagree that religion as made sex evil, the world has made sex evil by making everything about sex. If sex where just another subject there would be no allure to it, there would be not shock value to it. If parents taught there children that every one has sex, and yup it feels good and in time you will know what its like to, when YOUR ready, not your friends or your bf/gf at the time is ready but you are there would be a whole lot less desire for it. I think the same goes with prostitution, people want what they cant have, and right now they cant have a prostitute so they find ways to get one anyways. If it where legal, taxed, regulated, and clean it would be a whole lot less desirable and a whole lot safer for all parties involved.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2008)

legalize it, impliment health and wellness guidelines and tax it. 

Either way the "sick" stuff will still happen.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> legalize it, impliment health and wellness guidelines and tax it.
> 
> *Either way the "sick" stuff will still happen*.


Yep.  It's much like the regulation of bars.  There will always be someone serving the underage or doing a little something else in the "VIP" room.  It would cut down on much of the abuse that the prostitutes must deal with but would by no means put an end to it.  I figure legalized marijuana has a better chance of passing than legalized prostitution, though.


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 16, 2008)

People advocate for legalizing prostitution and drugs as if we did not already have the right to do what we please with our bodies. Underage sex, forced sex, and human trafficing is immoral and deprives people of their rights. These things are illigal and should remain so. I have a problem with the idea that the government would have anything to say about what I do or don't do to myself or another consenting adult in private. Drugs and prostitution are often seen as victimless crimes. I disagree. If there is no victem then there is no crime.

Something else to think about is that anytime the government gets involved with something there will still be a black market. People are going to want the drugs and prostitution that isn't allowed by the government. Tobacco and alcohol are legal but are still traded on the black market by organized crime because it is often cheaper to go around government regulations.


----------



## ChadWarner (Feb 16, 2008)

Prosititution is legal in the U.S.. I would not say it is a good thing to tax and regulate brothels in cities.  It is not a good career choice for a young american woman woman to make, our country is much better than that.  

I live in Las Vegas- prosititution is illegal in clark county and it should be.  Amsterdam is now having problems with the russian mafia acting as pimps for the women in the brothels-  The Dutch are going to pare down the red light district considerabley in order to control the racketeering.  It just doesnt seem to be an industry that is easily controlled- If it is made legal large corporations will jump into the mix and trillions of dollars will be pumped into the industry.  Slippery slope or not young women have to come from somewhere.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2008)

hongkongfooey said:


> Men have paid for sex in one way or another since the beginning of human history.


 
I know, I pay for sex all the time and dont even get it.  At least if prostitution was legal, I wouldnt be wasting my money.

grumble grumble.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Sparked by another thread, I am beginning a discussion of the pros and cons of legalizing prostitution. Please treat this as the serious subject I intend it to be.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Price drop is a con? what the hell!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2008)

hongkongfooey said:


> Men have paid for sex in one way or another since the beginning of human history. Religion has made sex "evil".


Religion did no such thing. Maybe your religion. Christianity just happens to a be a sexualy negative religion.
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Price drop is a con? what the hell!



It's a con for the prostitute, who would then earn less.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> It's a con for the prostitute, who would then earn less.


This is obviously true; however, not all prostitutes are hight rollers now. They would have every protection any other worker has; so, they would be in the same boat as all of us. It would even out. Tell them to get another job if they don't like the competition.
sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 16, 2008)

Anything made illegal is nothing short of an 'earner' for the criminal fraternity.  The Black Market exists solely to circumvent government controls of a product, or in the case under discussion, a service.

I don't know as I could ever stand the internal 'shame' of forming a business transaction with a prostitute but I can think of several circumstances in which a man would have either the choice of celebacy or the choice of direct payment for sex.

Given that the professional is world renowned as the "Oldest" and that thousands of years of religious attempts to remove it have failed, perhaps the time is right for a little pragmatism?

If organised crime still muscles in on the act then the problem becomes of a different character and is really the subject of a whole other discourse.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 17, 2008)

hongkongfooey said:


> Men have paid for sex in one way or another since the beginning of human history. Religion has made sex "evil".


 
First I must say, Touch Of Death had me falling out laughing at his comments....lmao


HKF....I am in total agreement with you.  Men have always paid for sex and will continue to pay for sex in one way or another.  Some of the fellas on here need to go on and admit they have.

I mean we have all dated some women just to get a piece of ***.  Add up the cost of dinner, movies, gas, etc  from the first time you meet till you finally have sex...that is what you paid.  Directly or indirectly you are still paying for it.

I have no problem with those who pay for it directly  nor do I have a problem with the women who accept the money directly.  I see it as tem being more honest about it all b/c they know what they want and they dont waste each others time.  Some guys just say hey "I will just pay the $100 now and get what I want and not have to wait a few weeks to get it".

I know some of you guys will say you meet women witht he intention of dating but I wont even tell that lie.  Imma man..im 30!  lol (OSU football coach reference) Sometimes I pick up chick with the sole intention to just get some sex and it may take a few dates to get it and afterwards im onto the next one.

For people who think it is so bad...ask Paul McCartney if it would have been cheaper to have had a full time prostitute with 2 working legs than Heather Mills.  

They need to go on and make it legal so the govt can tax it and get their cut.  Regulation could help clean it up as well as getting some health regulation involved.  It is nothing more than 2 consenting adults getting what they want and when you step back and look at it it happens all the time but indirectly.  Heck take a woman out twice think of the money you spent ....all you did was pay for her time!  Prostitutes say spend less tan that and get the ending that you want.

Now on the religion aspect, I think certain religions have made it seem evil.  I hate to use that word but can't of anything else to call it.  I think those same people end up being the sexually repressed folks who are way more dangerous b/c they feel like their religion looks down upon them for being sexually active or curious about it.


----------



## donna (Feb 17, 2008)

Here in Kalgoorlie we have *three* legal brothels. Here is a link to one of them,
http://www.theredhouse.com.au/index.html
If you click on the menu for Services you get the latest prices.
They are fully controlled and medical checks are compulsory for the "Ladies"
 Everyone knows they are there and they create a lot of tourist interest. They provide a service that is well patronised in a town that has many single men due to the mining boom here at the moment. 


Kalgoorlie also has a large percentage of families as well, we have 11 schools and I have raised 5 children here.Having brothels in town has given the town a bit of a reputation as being a rough tough town, but in reality it hasnt interfeared with the everyday occurences you would expect of any country town.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 17, 2008)

donna said:


> Here in Kalgoorlie we have *three* legal brothels. Here is a link to one of them,
> http://www.theredhouse.com.au/index.html
> If you click on the menu for Services you get the latest prices.
> They are fully controlled and medical checks are compulsory for the "Ladies"
> ...


 
Prices aint too bad when converted into USD.  Usually about the cost of a high end call girl.  
Heck some women make way less than that if your in a competitive market or in a place where people don't make a lot of money.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 17, 2008)

$208 an hour in US Dollars...
Dinner: $75 to $100.
Movies: $40ish
Drinks: $60
tips: at least $30...
Or 
KNOWING you are getting some from the beginning... PRICELESS


----------



## Big Don (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, Donna, 
I clicked on the link and saw they had souveniers so, I clicked...
What exactly is a "Stubby Holder" other than an unfortunate turn of phrase in American English?


----------



## ChadWarner (Feb 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Anything made illegal is nothing short of an 'earner' for the criminal fraternity. The Black Market exists solely to circumvent government controls of a product, or in the case under discussion, a service.
> 
> I don't know as I could ever stand the internal 'shame' of forming a business transaction with a prostitute but I can think of several circumstances in which a man would have either the choice of celebacy or the choice of direct payment for sex.
> 
> ...


 

I can't say I agree with your statements.  Organized crime syndicates just find loopholes in the law to circumvent.  I don't suppose it matters to them if the trade is legal or not.   Organized crime has infultrated many businesses that are typically legit.  I don't see how that changes the discourse being discussed.  The government favors the corporate world and that is why life in the US is changing.  Here in the US the tax code is regressive so powerful corps can show a loss and not pay their fair share of taxes.  This will happen if drugs and prostitution are to become legal.  Not that they are taxed now but it will open up another can of worms that the US doesnt have recources to police.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Oh, Donna,
> I clicked on the link and saw they had souveniers so, I clicked...
> What exactly is a "Stubby Holder" other than an unfortunate turn of phrase in American English?


 
I've got a couple at home, very useful on a warm night.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 17, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I've got a couple at home, very useful on a warm night.


You're a lot of help... 
I googled it last night.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Don said:


> $208 an hour in US Dollars...
> Dinner: $75 to $100.
> Movies: $40ish
> Drinks: $60
> ...


 
This right here is so true....lol
I have never "directly" paid for sex.  (iI see dating as indirectly paying for it.)

Perfect example...last firday I went out with a chick..here is the rundown of the cost.

Gas: $30.00
Food & Drinks: $75.00 (woulda been higher if I didn't eat just a salad.)
Now if we would have went to a movie add some more.

$105 and I got a handshake and a hug.

Now...
for $50 you can get a rub and tug.For $100 you can get a full service...leaving u with $5 to spare and you get a "happy ending"


----------



## donna (Feb 17, 2008)

A "stubby holder" is a holder for you drink to keep it cold. We like cold beer here:lol2:
Much of our beer comes in small bottles called "stubbies"


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 17, 2008)

donna said:


> A "stubby holder" is a holder for you drink to keep it cold. We like cold beer here:lol2:
> Much of our beer comes in small bottles called "stubbies"



Ohh we have those too lol... i was thinking stubby... umm a not so kind name for the male members anatomy? lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 17, 2008)

BrandiJo said:


> Ohh we have those too lol... i was thinking stubby... umm a not so kind name for the male members anatomy? lol


 
I was thinking of those austrailian shorts that guys wear... Stubbies.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 17, 2008)

donna said:


> Here in Kalgoorlie we have *three* legal brothels. Here is a link to one of them,
> http://www.theredhouse.com.au/index.html
> If you click on the menu for Services you get the latest prices.
> They are fully controlled and medical checks are compulsory for the "Ladies"
> ...


 
Canberra also has legalised prostitution and has had for a long time.  All the brothels, there are maybe a dozen, are in the same part of town and in the 22 years I have lived hear I have never heard of any trouble coming from that quarter.

It certainly has not had a detrimental affect on Canberra, in either tourism or reputation.  And its not like nobody knows about it either.  For a long time it was well known that Canberra was the only place in Australia where there was legal prostitution and hardcore porn, and yet people still visited to see Parliament House and the War Memorial.  Just goes to show nobody outside the industry really cares.


----------

